
iPad battery bulging after using it as an external display - Abishek_Muthian
https://twitter.com/heavyinfo/status/1302310594423345152
======
mtmail
Don't use or charge the device any more.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/spicypillows/](https://www.reddit.com/r/spicypillows/)
collects photos of those.

~~~
Abishek_Muthian
I don't intend to, infact I'm not going to use anything with battery as
external display while charging anymore (I had couple of other phones).

I'll post to the spicy pillows once I take the battery out of this one.

